# Are there still decent numbers of ducks



## 7pilz7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I was planning on coming out this weekend, just me and my brother and the dog to shoot some ducks in potholes with waders. Not bringing the boat. Any opinions on weather this weekend would be good. I am not asking towns but NE SE or central part of the state or counties would be good.

we only have three days so the more advice the better. I have been out there 3 other times and spent the first 2 days scouting. Time is limited for us so if I could get your help to get us in the general area that would be great. And we would have a more successful trip.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 7pilz7 (Oct 29, 2009)

pm's would be great if you have more specific info.

We are just two humble cheese heads that want to shoot a few this weekend.

We are basically relying on what you guys have to say and that will basically affect our success this weekend.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here is my advice to you and everyone else who just wants to be put on birds. There are 2 options:

1.Spend 1 of your 3 days scouting and hunt for 2 days.

2. Pay for a guide then you can hunt all 3 days.

Freelance hunting is about doing all aspects of the hunt yourself. Scouting is the biggest key to being successful on a freelance trip and maybe getting a bit lucky. If you don't enjoy scouting, just pay for a guide or be happy with just killing a bird or two. The state of ND has birds through out the whole thing, drive a rounds find some birds, get permission if needed and wala you have hunt.


----------



## 7pilz7 (Oct 29, 2009)

tell me something I dont know

I wanted to save a little time scouting and not fork over the money to pay for a guide that may be a bust.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Figure it out yourself


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

In my opinion duck numbers are very low now. There are some potholes holding coots, gaddies and spoonies and some pockets of divers. Other than that I am not seeing much.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Just as jc said, few ducks around not many mallards and very few geese there are however allot of swans.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

7pilz7 said:


> tell me something I dont know
> 
> I wanted to save a little time scouting and not fork over the money to pay for a guide that may be a bust.


Well wouldn't that be nice :eyeroll:


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I used to get mad at you ND guys for freaking out on NR's. The area's I hunt have seen increased pressure and I'm starting to realize how irritated you guys get when people want locations. Because it is hard to find a good spot that doesn't have alot of pressure. I for once agree with the ND guys, if you want to kill birds make a 100% effort and rely only on yourself. Nobody is going to give you a free lunch or even a bite because that is the game we play. Sorry man.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

Pm sent. Plenty of ducks to be had.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

hey,

Being you are traveling a distance doesn't mean people will give away good spots. You gotta do what you'd do around your own home to find the X.

Scout, scout, scout and find them buggers. Alot of us put our own time and effort into scouting, why would we wanna give up our spots. Would you? Just get out there and do the complete hunt.

1. Scout
2. Permission
3. Hunt


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

gooseslapper said:


> I used to get mad at you ND guys for freaking out on NR's. The area's I hunt have seen increased pressure and I'm starting to realize how irritated you guys get when people want locations. Because it is hard to find a good spot that doesn't have alot of pressure. I for once agree with the ND guys, if you want to kill birds make a 100% effort and rely only on yourself. Nobody is going to give you a free lunch or even a bite because that is the game we play. Sorry man.


Welcome to the dark side :wink:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mrmallard said:


> Pm sent. Plenty of ducks to be had.


Send me the pm too. I would like to know where they are! 

I am sure there are still pockets of good numbers of mallards and other puddlers around that are producing good shooting I just think they are few and far between and it is going to take some luck to find them. I spend more time than average driving around and have not see a good duck feed in a field for awhile.


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree there are few pockets here and there, but there are also areas that are stacked. We were done at 9:10 this morning. Had to be back home, so the gf could go to work and watch my son. It was a great time! Going back soon before freeze up, can't pass up the second part the license. Land owners were great as always.


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

I CAN TELL YOU FOR AN ABSOLUTE FACT< THERE ARE BASICALLY NO DUCKS WORTH HUNTING IN MY PART OF CENTRAL ND!! I'm not kidding, I'm frustrated with it myself.

Hearing the reports of this second push has me perplexed in my area, I haven't seen squat!

Lots of migrating darks and some snows today.

Lots of friggin' hunters driving around the past two days.

I'M with JC on this...no ducks in my area. Taking a week off, before I set out for greener pastures.

If I knew where the "ducks to be had" were, I sure wouldn't be burning 100.00 a week in gas so I can clue you in!! :eyeroll:

PD (AKA TOOLMAN!!!!)


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Still not seeing many mallards or canadas. LBDs and divers are still hanging around in huntable numbers. Killed a few ducks yesterday and a limit today of mainly LBDs with 2 mallards. Only saw about 6 or 7 other mallards all morning. Hardly heard any shooting. Saw an increase of snows and cranes are still around. Still waiting for that pm.


----------

